# Tivo Bolt 500gb with one Year Subscription New



## tranman329 (Apr 16, 2016)

Sold


----------



## trade (Sep 1, 2005)

Tivo Bolt are OTA or CableCard?
$250 for both?


----------



## tranman329 (Apr 16, 2016)

cablecars



trade said:


> Tivo Bolt are OTA or CableCard?
> $250 for both?


----------



## tranman329 (Apr 16, 2016)

cablecard for EACH



trade said:


> Tivo Bolt are OTA or CableCard?
> $250 for both?


----------



## karlegas (Dec 3, 2013)

I am interested please contact me for private for see details

Thanks

Karl


----------



## tranman329 (Apr 16, 2016)

I can't PM since my post count isn't up there. Just email me


----------



## karlegas (Dec 3, 2013)

I purchased the Bolt from Tranman without any issues, I am very happy with the Tivo with 1 year service included, now I will mod to put a big Hard drive.

Karl


----------

